# Packing and Crating > Crating Materials, Hardware and Methods >  Trying to pack a "not so normal" quilt

## egenalo

I'm going to be packing up a show of local artists work that has a quilt in it. I want to pack it better than how it came in, which was carried unwrapped by hand in the rain. If it were a normal quilt I would roll it with tissue paper in between  and have an outer layer of muslin and poly to protect it. The catch is that the quilt also has painted canvasses sewn to it. In that case should I still be able to roll it if I replace the tissue with glassine or another comparable material or is there some other way that I am not thinking of? I wouldn't worry about packing it if this was a one and done show but it will be traveling to a few different venues and I hate for something to happen to it.  Any input is greatly appreciated.

-Erik

----------


## egenalo

I just realized that I posted this in the wrong place. Please ignore my blunder and please delete. I have re-posted it in the correct place.

----------


## tom@okeeffe.com

Hi Egenalo
Are you trying to keep it rigid, with less acute curves so as not to crease the canvas whilst rolling? If I’m I’m seeing this correctly, I would prep a small tube lined in tyvek or poly and then roll it in tyvek as it would prove to be more reusable than rippy tearie old glassine. Then finish it off with a reusable custom exterior box. Either card or even better foamcor.

----------


## egenalo

Thank you for the information. The quilt has been delivered safely to it's next destination.

----------

